# Canon 1dx vs Nikon d810



## IsaacImage (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello dear friends 
I'm shooting people mostly and was very interested in this comparison, 
So for those who is also interested here we go 

Canon 1dx + 85L at 1.8 on the left
and 
Nikon D810 + 85G 1.8 at 1.8 on the right 

I didn't use 1.4 Nikon version as in my opinion 1.8 much sharper at 1.8 and the rest apertures.
So enjoy.

In other hand love the sound and the filling of the d810 shutter it's just incredibly quiet.
and the weight of the Nikon combo much lighter 

But screw the weight and sound if 1dx giving me those results


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

Is it me, or the focus doesn't seem to be exactly on the eye with the D810?


----------



## IsaacImage (Aug 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Is it me, or the focus doesn't seem to be exactly on the eye with the D810?



It's not you 
it looks a bit off to my eye to , more like back focusing a bit, but sharpness on 1dx is way better.


----------



## Click (Aug 13, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> ...but sharpness on 1dx is way better.



I totally agree with you


----------



## BL (Aug 13, 2014)

IsaacImage said:


> ...but sharpness on 1dx is way better.



could it just be that the 85L is sharper than the 85G? These types of comparisons are difficult to evaluate since it's not just the camera body under scrutiny here. The 85G looks like it hasn't been AFMA'd or something. If you look at the eyebrows on the 85G, they are sharp but OOF on the 85L.

I've never shot with the 85G let alone a modern Nikon, but my 85L is on par with your results.


----------



## Halfrack (Aug 13, 2014)

Focus is off, based on my eye and comparing the two iris details - the 1Dx is spot on and sharp, while the D810 gets muddy. Unless you strap your subject to a backboard and shoot from a tripod, reproducing the shots can be 'fun'.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 13, 2014)

To compare sharpness you have to normalise to the same size, you can't look at the same 100% enlargement as the Nikon will be enlarged much more.

Reduce the Nikon to the same size as the Canon and then compare sharpness, this is comparing 101.


----------



## raptor3x (Aug 13, 2014)

Focus is definitely off on the D810, look at the eyebrow.


----------



## helpful (Aug 13, 2014)

The experiment is flawed, and the photo shown has nothing whatsoever to do with the vague concept of "the D810's sharpness."

The sharpness in the picture is clearly limited by just about every other possible photographic factor other than the D810, so the D810's "sharpness" (whatever that means) is not even being measured here.

Besides, I happen to have a D810, so how is it that my "D810 sharpness" looks different?

(Note: this is definitely not the sharpest example from my D810. It is also flawed and limited by photographic factors other than the "D810's sharpness.")


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 13, 2014)

The D810 is obviously many times superior based of the texture on the forehead...


----------



## jrista (Aug 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> To compare sharpness you have to normalise to the same size, you can't look at the same 100% enlargement as the Nikon will be enlarged much more.
> 
> Reduce the Nikon to the same size as the Canon and then compare sharpness, this is comparing 101.



Agreed, however, the eyebrow is definitely sharp in the D810 shot, where as the eye is just slightly out of focus. That's a misfocus, if you ask me. Even if it sharpens up when downsampled, the eye was the focus target, not the eyebrow.


----------



## jrista (Aug 13, 2014)

helpful said:


> The experiment is flawed, and the photo shown has nothing whatsoever to do with the vague concept of "the D810's sharpness."
> 
> The sharpness in the picture is clearly limited by just about every other possible photographic factor other than the D810, so the D810's "sharpness" (whatever that means) is not even being measured here.
> 
> ...



The difference is your sharpness is partly due to having a very deep DOF, where as the example from the OP is sharpness within a very narrow DOF. The eyebrow is definitely sharp, it's just that the eyebrow wasn't the thing that should have been the focal point of focus.


----------



## nda (Aug 13, 2014)

...also is it just me or does the Nikon have a green tinge ???


----------



## jrista (Aug 13, 2014)

nda said:


> ...also is it just me or does the Nikon have a green tinge ???



I don't know that it's green...but the skin does look pasty white, instead of the lively pink as in the 1D X image.


----------



## psolberg (Aug 19, 2014)

I could not think of a more uneven comparison...but thanks?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 19, 2014)

psolberg said:


> I could not think of a more uneven comparison...but thanks?



I would agree.


----------



## bowtiez (Aug 26, 2014)

Care to repeat the comparison with better technique?


----------

